# 88' F150 heater core



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

There are some smart guys over at www.F150Forum.com that may be able to help you out. Just an FYI.


----------



## elscorcho (Apr 29, 2008)

Nathan said:


> There are some smart guys over at www.F150Forum.com that may be able to help you out. Just an FYI.


You were absolutely right Nathan. I went over to the F150 forum and had my answer in minutes!!

Thanks for putting me on to it-what did we used to do before we had the internet??:laughing:


----------



## Clay S (Oct 27, 2008)

There is good info on how to get heat back in F-150 without paying a fortune or pulling the dash. Details are listed at www.rcsefi.org/F-150_Heater.html


----------

